# JDBC-ODBC Bridge



## crime (14. Dez 2003)

Ich brauche dringend eine funktionierende JDBC-ODBC Bridge mit der ich einen Datenbankzugriff auf eine Microsoft Access Datenbank ermöglichen kann. Auf der Seite von Sun finde ich jedoch nur kostenpflichtige Versionen. Falls jemand eine andere gute Adresse weiß, bitte hier posten. Am besten gleich mit den zugehörigen Verbindungsstrings.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (8. Jan 2004)

Die ist Bestandteil des JRE und in der rt.jar enthalten. Da brauchst du nix mehr runterl zu laden.


----------

